# The result of boredom



## Aga (Oct 23, 2004)

I was terribly bored the other day and I drawn this one... 







This was supposed to be M. Stipe of R.E.M. ... 
( of course I used a photo of him to draw that)


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 23, 2004)

damn!! that looks just like stipe!!! good work!!




md


----------



## mygrain (Oct 23, 2004)

Great job!!!


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 23, 2004)

great!


----------



## Karalee (Oct 23, 2004)

Thats *really* impressive!


----------



## Aga (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Chase (Oct 25, 2004)

Definitely awesome work, I knew exactly who it was before scrolling down to where you mentioned it!


----------



## Aga (Oct 26, 2004)

Thank you Chase


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 26, 2004)

kewl, I am big REM fan. thats kewl 8)


----------



## Darfion (Oct 27, 2004)

I thought it was Michael Stipe before i scrolled down and read it. Superb.


----------



## Niki (Oct 27, 2004)

Thats great! You are good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aga (Oct 27, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> kewl, I am big REM fan. thats kewl 8)



So am I   
Thanks guys for your comments... I truly appreciate it.


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 27, 2004)

Aga said:
			
		

> vonnagy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



make sure you eat at Weaver D's in Athens, Georgia . Do you have any other REM art?


----------



## Aga (Oct 28, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> Do you have any other REM art?



Automatic, sir!   
I will post some of them soon.


----------

